# Monte Carlo without CO2?



## sorepatrol68

I read monte carlo is an easier carpet plant than HC. Do you think it will carpet/grow in a 3g tank without CO2 but instead just dosing with excel, nitrogen, and flourish advance? I have aquarium soil powder as substrate and flourish tabs buried as well.

Do you have any suggestions of carpeting plants that have the similar look as monte carlo/hc but doesn't require CO2?


----------



## Mattb126

In a 3 gallon, you could keep it alive with a lower tech setup, but might take forever to carpet. My suggestion would be buy enough to carpet from the beginning, since it's so small. 

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## shhh

I agree with the previous post. I've grown montecarlo in a low tech setup; the carpet just takes a long time. Depending on your hardscape and what other plants you plan to have, 1-2 tissue culture cups should be enough to cover quite a bit. I used 1 cup for my five gallon, but I have a lot of patience and rocks in there. A plant that has a similar look, but is a bit taller and can be shaped into a pseudo carpet is hydrocotyle Japan. It may be worth checking it out. I've grown this successfully in a low tech setup.


----------



## sorepatrol68

Thanks for the advice! I think I will buy enough to cover the bottom since it is pretty small.


----------



## Couesfanatic

It grows at a decent rate. I have a 2.5 gallon with excel, no co2 and growing monte carlo pretty good. It carpeted fairly quickly for me. Starting with more will always get you there quicker though.


----------



## Kamiano

Couesfanatic said:


> It grows at a decent rate. I have a 2.5 gallon with excel, no co2 and growing monte carlo pretty good. It carpeted fairly quickly for me. Starting with more will always get you there quicker though.


What kind of light is that? Cool tank

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic

Thanks, it's a Finnex Stingray Clip on LED.


----------

